# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Primary ADT outcomes USA vs. JAPAN

## LowRoad

AUA Meeting 2013 Abstract 724:
*Trans-Pacific variation in outcomes for men treated with primary androgen deprivation therapy for localized prostate cancer 
*
*Einführung und Ziele
*Primäre Androgendeprivationstherapie (PADT) wird als Option für die alleinige Therapie bei lokalisiertem Prostatakrebs durch Leitlinien in Asien, aber nicht in den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika (USA) oder Europa gebilligt. Ein Primary-ADT Einsatz ist jedoch weit verbreitet, sowohl in den USA als auch in Japan. Frühere Studien auf beiden Seiten des Pazifiks haben von unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen für die Primary-ADT berichtet; es ist unser Ziel, diese Unterschiede in einer direkten Vergleichsstudie zu aufzuklären.

*Methoden
*Die Daten wurden der US-Einwohner basierten CaPSURE und der Japanischen J-CaP Datenbank entnommen, welche Männer in Japan enthält, die mit Primary-ADT behandelt wurden. In der CaPSURE Datenbank konnten 1934 Männer identifiziert werden, die mit Primary-ADT behandelt wurden, entsprechend 16.300 Männern aus der J-CaP Datenbank. Eine Risiko Anpassung wurde entsprechend der validierten Japan Prostatakrebs Risikobewertung (J-CAPRA) durchgeführt. Eine Cox Proportional-Hazards-Regression wurde verwendet, um die Prostatakrebs-spezifischen Mortalität (CSM), bei Anpassung des Alters, des J-CAPRA (Japan Prostatakrebs Risikobewertung), dem Jahr der Diagnose und der Art der Behandlung (kombiniert Androgenblockade [CAB] vs. Kastration (medizinische oder chirurgische) Monotherapie) zu beurteilen.

*Ergebnisse 
*Männer, die in Japan mit PADT behandelt wurden, waren älter als die in CaPSURE (mittleres Alter 75,0 vs 72,7) und hatten ein höheres Krankheits Risiko (Mittelwert J-CAPRA Punktzahl 3,0 vs 2,1. Sie wurden eher mit CAB (ADT2) behandelt (67,1% vs 44,5%). Im Cox-Modell, war der Hazard Ratio (HR) des PCSM (Prostate Cancer Specific Mortality) 0.31 für J-Cap im Vergleich zu CaPSURE. Kombinierte ADT (ADT2) verbesserte die Überlebensrate In Japan im Vergleich zur alleinigen Kastration (ADT1) (HR 0,81), aber dieser Effekt wurde nicht in den USA (CaPSURE) beobachtet (HR 0,96). Für das Gesamtüberleben war der HR für Japen (J-CaP) 0,27.

*Schlussfolgerungen
*Bereinigt um mehrere Faktoren, darunter Krankheitsrisiko und Art der Androgen-Ablation,* hatten Männer mit Primary-ADT, die in Japan behandelt wurden, im Vergleich zu den Patienten in den USA ein mehr als 3-fach niedrigeres CSM (Cancer Specify Mortality) und ein 4-fach besseres Gesamtüberleben*. Kombinirte-ADT (ADT2) verbesserte das Ergebniss gegenüber der alleinigen Kastration (ADT1) in Japan (J-CaP) aber nicht in den USA (CaPSURE). Diese Ergebnisse unterstützt bestehende Leitlinien, sowohl was die Ermutigung einer Primary-ADT in Asien anbelangt, als auch die Zurückhaltende Verwendung im Westen. Die Gründe für diese erheblichen Unterschiede sind wahrscheinlich sowohl genetische als auch ernährungsspezifisch bzw. auf Umweltfaktoren basierend, aber auch potenzielle Störvariablen wie Komorbiditäten können nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Solche Faktoren könnten die unterschiedliche Biologie von Prostatakrebs auf beiden Seiten des Pazifiks erklären.


*Eigene Anmerkung:
*Eine offene Frage wäre, ob Übernahme Japanischer Lebens- und Ernährungsgewohnheiten auch bei uns das Ergebnis der ADT entsprechend verbessern könnte, oder ob es dann dafür "zu spät" wäre? Ich denke, ein Versuch wär's wert.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo LowRoad:-

Du erwartest sicherlich nicht, dass Dein Beitrag kritisiert oder ergänzt werden könnte. Die Frage stellt sich aber, in welchem Stadium der Erkrankung die Vergleiche vorgenommen wurden. Die Schlussfolgerungen des Vergleichs sind allerdings erstaunlich, fast möchte man sagen, unglaublich aus welchen Gründen auch immer. 
In einem Deiner Beiträge, welchen  ich nicht vergessen kann http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-was-tun/page3 schilderst Du das Kamingespräch von Dr. Meyers am Independence Day. Bei Knochenmetastasen  versucht er als erstes eine ADT3 und kommt dann nach nicht mehr wirken der Taxotere Chemortherapie aif eine mittleree Überlebenszeit von 12 Monaten, letztlich wohl etwas verlängert durch neue Medikamente wie Abiraterone. Würde Dein Vergleich USA : Japan nun bedeuten, dass unter japanischen Lebensgewohnheiten und Genetik die Überlebenszeit sich verdreifacht? Eigentlich schwer zu glauben. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Urologe

> *Eigene Anmerkung:
> *Eine offene Frage wäre, ob Übernahme Japanischer Lebens- und Ernährungsgewohnheiten auch bei uns das Ergebnis der ADT entsprechend verbessern könnte, oder ob es dann dafür "zu spät" wäre? Ich denke, ein Versuch wär's wert.


Eine Untersuchung hat gezeigt, dass Japaner, die nach Europa ziehen in der nächsten Generation die gleichen Karzinome haben wie wir - die Quelle finde ich im Moment leider nicht.
Im Umkehrschluss müsste dann "japanische" Ernährung in der nächsten Generation zu einer Verminderung von Prostatakarzinomen führen (dafür haben aber Japaner SEHR viel mehr Magenkarzinome)

----------


## LowRoad

> Eine Untersuchung hat gezeigt, dass Japaner, die nach Europa ziehen in der nächsten Generation die gleichen Karzinome haben wie wir...


Lieber Dr. S.,
das ist allgemein bekannt, braucht, denke ich, nicht belegt zu werden. Als Schlussfolgerung muss man dann allerdings auch anerkennen, dass es wohl eher nicht an genetischen Besonderheiten liegt. Mein Vorschlag, diese Lebens und Ernährungsweise als für PCA (!) günstig anzuerkennen wird damit bestätigt - oder?

----------


## LowRoad

> ...dass unter japanischen Lebensgewohnheiten und Genetik die Überlebenszeit sich verdreifacht? Eigentlich schwer zu glauben.


Lieber Reinardo,
ja, sehe ich auch so. Leider kenne ich die Details der Auswertung nicht, sonst könnte ich das vielleicht kommentieren. Festzuhalten bleibt aber, dass die "Japanischen Lebens- und Ernährungsgewohnheiten", wie oben beschrieben, für PCA günstig sein dürften. Entspricht unserer Befürwortung der mediterranen Ernährung mit viel Fisch und Gemüse, Olivenöl und wenig rotem Fleisch. Leider hören die Patienten von Ihren Ärzten noch viel zu oft _"...ach, essen Sie was Ihnen schmeckt, da wird viel zu viel TamTam drum gemacht..."_. Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall, Sport und Ernährung sind enge Verbündete und sollten in jedem palliativem Konzept ihre Bedeutung erlangen. Reinardo, Du spricht hier mal wieder Dr.Myers an. Er fordert von seinen Patienten eine sehr strikte Einhalten dieser Verhaltensweisen, und er kann ziemlich unwirsch werden, wenn das nicht nachvollzogen wird.

Seine Anmerkung, dass die statistische Lebenserwartung nach Versagen von Taxotere® (Docetaxel) 12 Monate beträgt, deckt sich in etwa mit den gängigen Studien. Moderne Medikamente wie Abiraterone, Enzalutamide, Alpharadin, Cabazitaxel usw. können das etwas verbessern. Trotzdem muss man festhalten, dass Versagen von Chemotherapie eine kritische Zeitmarke darstellt, genauso wie die Ausbildung von Kastrationsresistenz.

Reinardo, kennst Du mein ADT-Referat aus Neukirchen? Schicke ich Dir gerne per mail...

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber LowRoad. Habe ich leider nicht. An welchen Weg hast Du gedacht? Ich schreibe Dir separat meine Email- und Postanschrift.
Danke!
Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,

über die in der von Andi vorgestellten Vergleichsstudie gezeigten Auffälligkeiten berichten japanische Onkologen und Urologen schon seit Jahren. Ich hatte 2009 hier im Forum auf die fappierenden PADT-Ergebnisse in Japan hingewiesen. Es hat dies damals wenig beeindruckt, da noch immer alte Schlachten gegen Leibowitz geschlagen wurden. Es lohnt jedoch allemal, einen Blick auf die japanischen Statistiken zu werfen. Die PADT hat dort was von einem Goldstandard, denn bei low-risk-Erkrankungen sind die Überlebensraten nicht schlechter wie die der gesunden Bevölkerung.

Hideyuki Akaza u.a. haben im Prostate Cancer Working group Report von 2010 ausführlich über die Unterschiede bei der PCA-Inzidenz, die unterschiedliche Wirkung einer PADT wie auch der Nebenwirkungen bei asiatischen und westlichen Bevölkerungen diskutiert. Sie meinen die Soja-Konsumption in asiatischen Ländern könnte dabei eine wesentliche Rolle spielen und führen auch eindrucksvolle Statistiken an. Isoflavone sind tatsächlich bekannt für ihre antikanzeröse Wirkung. Die Verbreitung des westlichen Lifestyles in Asien führte in den letzten Jahren auch dort zu einem Anstieg der Inzidenz und Mortalität durch PCA. Die Autoren führen auch hier die interessante Beobachtung an, dass japanische Immigranten auf Hawaii häufiger an PCA erkranken als in Japan, was die Bedeutung des kulturellen Faktors untermauert. Es ist töricht und überheblich anzunehmen, die Ernährungsweise spielt beim Krebsgeschehen keine Rolle.

----------


## Isbjørn

Guten Abend zusammen,

gibt es belastbare Daten für das bisherige Ernährungsverhalten frisch diagnostizierter PCA-Erkrankter in Deutschland?

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Bleibt nur noch festzustellen, wie viel anders sich TIBETER ernähren, lol

----------


## Heribert

> Hideyuki Akaza u.a. haben im Prostate Cancer Working group Report von 2010 ausführlich über die Unterschiede bei der PCA-Inzidenz, die unterschiedliche Wirkung einer PADT wie auch der Nebenwirkungen bei asiatischen und westlichen Bevölkerungen diskutiert. Sie meinen die Soja-Konsumption in asiatischen Ländern könnte dabei eine wesentliche Rolle spielen und führen auch eindrucksvolle Statistiken an.


Andere haben die regionären, unterschiedlichen Immunisierungen, verursacht durch die erheblichen Unterschiede in den Darmbesiedelungen, ins Feld geführt, was eine Erklärung für die Unterschiede zwischen Europäern und Japanern sein könnte. Entscheidend für diese These, wird der Fakt, das europäisierte Japaner(Asiaten) keinen Unterschied zu den ursprünglichen Europäern mehr darstellen, wie von *Urologe fs* bestätigt. Es ist also bei Weitem nicht nur die Ernährungsweise, die Aufschlüsse zu diesen Phänomenen gibt, auch wie die Verstoffwechelung der Nahrung stattfindet, kann den Zellzyklus beeinflussen, wie *hier wissenschaftlich untermauert*, nachzuempfinden ist.

----------


## hartmuth

> Andere haben die regionären, unterschiedlichen Immunisierungen, verursacht durch die erheblichen Unterschiede in den Darmbesiedelungen, ins Feld geführt, was eine Erklärung für die Unterschiede zwischen Europäern und Japanern sein könnte. Entscheidend für diese These, wird der Fakt, das europäisierte Japaner(Asiaten) keinen Unterschied zu den ursprünglichen Europäern mehr darstellen, wie von *Urologe fs* bestätigt. Es ist also bei Weitem nicht nur die Ernährungsweise, die Aufschlüsse zu diesen Phänomenen gibt, auch wie die Verstoffwechelung der Nahrung stattfindet, kann den Zellzyklus beeinflussen, wie *hier wissenschaftlich untermauert*, nachzuempfinden ist.


Hallo Heribert, hier sind sicherlich relevante Wirkungszusammenhänge zu finden. Die Sache ist natürlich komplex und ein weites Feld.
Die "unterschiedlichen Immunisierungen, verursacht durch die erheblichen Unterschiede in den Darmbesiedlungen" und "die Verstoffwechslung der Nahrung", sie wiederum sind doch auch wesentlich bestimmt durch die Art der Ernährung. Oder könnte es noch andere nichtgenetische Faktoren geben?

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmuth

Nach meiner Erinnerung an die Zeit der 70iger und Anfang der 80iger Jahre, wurde das Thema der unterschiedlichen Darmbesiedelung zwischen uns Europäern und den Japanern anhand eines Mittels gegen Enteritiden, welches dort wie hier verordnet wurde, heiß diskutiert. Das Mittel wurde fast ein Jahrzehnt als unbedenklich eingestuft, weil es in Japan quasie wie Bonbons eingenommen wurde. Bei den Europäern aber Nebenwirkungen aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Darmflora auftraten, die es in Japan nicht gab. Leider ist mir die Wirkstoffbezeichnung entfallen. Letztlich führten diese Unterschiede dazu das Medikament hier vom Markt zu nehmen.

Das hängt tatsächlich damit zusammen, dass wir in Europa ganz andere Keime (zum Teil Klimaabhängig) aufnehmen als an anderen Regionen der Welt und uns deshalb solche Vergleiche nicht substanziell weiter bringen. Das heißt auch, wenn wir die Nahrung an eine Region der Welt anpassen die von bestimmten Krankheiten weitestgehend verschont bleibt, bedeutet es nicht, dass wir mit der Nahrungsumstellung die Erkrankung hier in Europa in den Griff bekommen.

Betrachte doch nur mal die Inuits, die im Gegensatz zu uns hohe Mengen an tierischen Fetten, kaum Gemüse und wenig Kohlehydrate zu sich nehmen, aber in manchen Regionen nur durch den bloßen Kontakt mit Europäern mit Krankheiten infiziert werden, die dort sonst unbekannt sind. Die Fermentierung der Nahrung muss also von einer ganz anderen Darmflora vollzogen werden und damit muss auch die Aufspaltung der Nährstoffe in, von uns sich unterscheidenden Qualitäten stattfinden. Das führt mich zu der Erkenntnis, dass für bestimmte Erkrankungen nur die Verwertung unserer Nahrung eine Rolle spielt, nicht die Ernährung an sich! - Auch das ist gemessen an dem, was im genannten *Bericht* steht, Kaffesatzleserei!

Herzliche Grüße Heribert

----------


## hartmuth

Danke, Heribert, für deine Erläuterungen. Das war mir so gar nicht bekannt mit den unterschiedlichen Darmtypen. Vielleicht finden sich noch andere Typen in der Art der menschlichen Verstoffwechslung, die bislang nicht bekannt sind.
Jedoch, dem Japaner hilft sein spezifischer Darmtyp, wollte man hiermit die Differenzen beim Prostatakrebs erklären, wenig, wenn er den westlichen Kulturkreis betritt und die dortigen Gewohnheiten annimmt. Für ihn erhöht sich das PK-Risiko eindeutig. Ob er nun weiterhin besser auf Androgenentzug anspricht und auch die Risiken kardiovaskulärer Nebenwirkungen weiterhin vernachlässigbar sind, wie es in Japan zu sein scheint, darüber freilich gibt es keine systematischen Erkenntnisse.
Vielleicht sind wir eines Tages schlauer....

----------


## LowRoad

Noch eine Ergänzung zur unendlichen Diskussion _"wie ernährt sich ein Prostatakrebsbetroffener optimal":
_
Erin Richman und Kollegen haben den Datensteinbruch "Health Professionals Follow-up Study" vorgenommen, und 4577 Männer mit nicht metastasiertem PCa untersucht. Diese wurden bezüglich ihrer Ernährungsgewohnheiten in der Zeit von 1986 bis 2010 befragt. Gesucht wurde ein Zusammenhang vom Verzehr von gesättigten und ungesättigten Fettsäuren, bzw. Transfetten, tierischen oder pflanzlichen Ursprungs. Nach durchschnittlich 8.4 Jahren wurden unter 1064 Todesfällen 315 Prostatakrebs spezifische Todesfälle identifiziert.

*Prostate Cancer and All-Cause Mortality per 1000 Person-Years by Quintile of Fat Intake* 











*Mortality by Type of Fat*
*Highest Quintile*
*Lowest Quintile*





*Prostate cancer (crude rate)*



Saturated
7,6
7,3

Monounsaturated
6,4
7,2

Polyunsaturated
*5,8*
*8,2*

_Trans_
8,7
6,1

Animal
8,3
5,7

Vegetable
*4,7*
*8,7*





*All-cause* 



Saturated
28,4
21,4

Monounsaturated
20
23,7

Polyunsaturated
17,1
29,4

_Trans_
32,4
17,1

Animal
32
17,2

Vegetable
*15,4*
*32,7*






Ungesättigte Fette, aber noch viel stärker Fette pflanzlichen Ursprungs, wozu letztendlich auch Omega-3 Fette zählen, hatten den weitaus größten positiven Einfluss auf das Sterberisiko, PCA spezifisch, aber auch ganz allgemein. Ich möchte aber hier nochmal betonen, dass Omega-3 kein Ersatz für unzureichenden Fischverzehr hergenommen werden kann, sozusagen als "Wiedergutmacher" nach einer heftigen Fleischparty. *Fischverzehr sticht Omega-3 Einnahme um Längen aus!*

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

wenn man allen der fast inflationär aufkommenden Studien etc., die sicher manchmal wichtige Aufmerksamkeit widmen würde, käme man mit dem Vollzug resp. der Anpassung der sich daraus ableitenden Empfehlungen nicht mehr richtig zum Genießen; und das ist doch auch ein Pfad  des Lebens. 

http://epi.grants.cancer.gov/Consort...bers/hpfs.html

http://www.quintiles.com/perspectivesoncology/

http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/build...Study&limit=20

http://www.swissmilk.ch/fileadmin/fi...nschaft-de.pdf

http://archinte.jamanetwork.com/arti...ticleid=486491

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...22534705653013

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...ijc.22788/full

http://www.healthmegamall.com/Articl...Article341.pdf

http://jnci.oxfordjournals.org/conte...jr151.abstract

http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2011/...ostate-cancer/

Was ist denn dann nun richtig? Kaffee ja oder eher besser doch nicht? Wie schreibt Konrad/Hvielemi "Let the good times roll"

*"Erfahrung ist der Anfang aller Kunst und jedes Wissens"*
(Aristoteles)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> http://www.swissmilk.ch/fileadmin/fi...nschaft-de.pdf
> 
> 
> Was ist denn dann nun richtig? Kaffee ja oder eher besser doch nicht?


Lieber Harald

Milch ist doch wirklich was Gutes, vor allem in meinem Frühstücks-Kaffee.

Aber meinen täglich frisch gepressten O-Saft lass ich mir 
von der Kuh Lovely trotzdem nicht wegsaufen.
Gicht hin oder her.

When you're dead, you're done,
so let the good times roll!

Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

Dear Harald,
leider habe ich noch nicht Dein gesetztes Alter erreicht, auch habe ich nicht die, sagen wir mal _'Gelassenheit'_ von Hvielemi, oder die Sicherheit von Heribert, so dass ich immer auf der Suche bin:



> ...
> Wer die Nacht liebt und am Tag das Eisen biegt 
> Geht seinen Weg allein und soll ewig rastlos sein 
> Ein Leben wie ein Pfeil 
> Schnell und hoch die Sterne jagen 
> Keine Heuchelei und niemals einen Gott befragen. Nein!
> ...
> Wen die Ruhe quält, weil in ihm ein Kämpfer lebt, 
> der soll wissen wohin es ihn zieht, ob er es will, warum er es liebt
> ...


Die Ernährung spielt, wie Sport, zu den Maßnahmen, für die wir höchst selbst verantwortlich sind. Vorteile einer Mediterranen Ernährung sind vielfältig beschrieben: _"..Diet RF [risk factors] are associated with 35% of cancer mortality and 10-12% of PC mortality..."_ Alles nichts Neues, aber scheinbar doch so schwer zu folgen, ne?

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Mitstreiter, Zweifler und Optimisten,

an anderer Stelle, wurde schon im Ansatz über die (angeblichen) Vorteile der modifizierten ketogenen Diät diskutiert. Nach allem was ich über diese Form der Ernährung in Selbstberichten und wissenschaftlich untermauerten Thesen gelesen habe, soll damit das Aushungern der Krebszellen am erfolgreichsten sein.



> Alles nichts Neues, aber scheinbar doch so schwer zu folgen, ne?


Hier liegt allem Anschein der Knackpunkt. Die ganzen Vorbetereien von den Vorteilen solcher Ernährungsumstellungen bedeuten einen mindestens so großen Verzicht auf liebgewordene Gewohnheiten, die wir einfach nicht aufgeben *(können)wollen*, so lange es uns einigermaßen gut geht.  

Genau das ist es, was wir unter Lebnsqualität verstehen. Wir können nur dann solche Umstellungen unserer Gewohnheiten durchführen, wenn wir den Wert - Lebensqualität - für uns neu definieren.
"Es geht also nur um die Diskrepanz zwischen Wollen und Können!"

Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

Eine schöne Ergänzung zu diesem Thema möchte ich euch hiermit näher bringen:

*Hintergrund:
*es existieren erhebliche geographische Unterschiede bei Prostatakrebs (PCa) sowohl was die Inzidenz als auch was die Sterblichkeit daran betrifft, welche bei den asiatischen (ASI) Männern geringer im verglichen mit kaukasischen Männer (CAU) Männer ist. Wir untersuchten prospektiv die PCa Prävalenz in CAU und ASI Männer aus bestimmten Populationen mit geringer Verbreitung eines Prostata-spezifischen Antigen-Screenings.

*Methoden:
*Während der Autopsie von Männern, die aus anderen Gründen als PCa in Moskau, Russland (CAU), und Tokio, Japan (ASI) starben, wurden die gewonnen Prostata Drüsen untersucht. Die Prostatas wurden en-Block entnommen und analysiert. Wir verglichen bei beiden Populationen die PCa Prävalenz, die Anzahl und den Gleason-Grad (GS) von Tumorherden, das pathologische Stadium, die räumliche Lage und das Tumorvolumen mit "Mann-Whitney-Wilcoxon Tests" und multipler logistischer Regression. 

*Ergebnisse:
*Insgesamt wurden 320 Prostatas gesammelt, 220 von CAU und 100 von ASI Männer. Das Durchschnittsalter betrug 62,5 Jahre bei CAU Männer und 68,5 Jahre bei ASI Männern. Die PCa Prävalenz betrug 37,3% bei CAU Männer und 35,0% bei ASI Männern. Das durchschnittliche Tumorvolumen war 0.303cm³. Bei Männern im Alter von mehr als 60 Jahren wurde PCa in mehr als 40% der Prostatas beobachtet und erreichte fast 60% bei Männern im Alter von mehr als 80 Jahren. GS 7 oder höhere Krebsarten entfielen 23,1% bzw. 51,4% aller PCa Fälle in CAU bzw. ASI Männer. Selbst pei Anpassung nach Alter und Gewicht der Prostatas, hatten ASI Männer noch eine größere Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein GS 7 oder höher diagnostiziert wurde.


Das ist doch interessant. Die Vermutung, dass die Asiaten, genetisch bedingt, weniger PCa Erkrankungen ausbilden kann damit in Frage gestellt werden, sind doch die Prävalenzraten in etwa identisch. Trotzdem sterben die Asiaten eher seltener an der Krankheit, was doch wieder eindeutig für den Einfluss der Lebensumstände auf das Fortschreiten der Krankheit spricht, und uns motivieren sollte diesbezüglich nicht untätig zu bleiben! Lebensqualität geniessen kann man nur lebend.

------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Zlotta, Prevalence of Prostate Cancer on Autopsy: Cross-Sectional Study on Unscreened Caucasian and Asian Men

----------


## Hvielemi

> Trotzdem sterben die Asiaten eher seltener an der Krankheit, was doch wieder eindeutig für den Einfluss der Lebensumstände auf das Fortschreiten der Krankheit spricht, und uns motivieren sollte diesbezüglich nicht untätig zu bleiben


Das hatten wir schon mal:



> Eine Untersuchung hat gezeigt, dass Japaner, die nach Europa ziehen in der nächsten Generation die gleichen Karzinome haben wie wir - die Quelle finde ich im Moment leider nicht.
> Im Umkehrschluss müsste dann "japanische" Ernährung in der nächsten Generation zu einer Verminderung von Prostatakarzinomen führen (*dafür haben aber Japaner SEHR viel mehr Magenkarzinome*)


Also sollte man doch eher untätig bleiben !?

Da wurde irgendwo mal von einer anerikanischen Studie berichtet (Andi, das warst wohl
 Du, wer denn sonst?), in der verschiedene Berufsgruppen mitinander verglichen wurden.
Die unterschieden sich bezüglich der Prävalenz von PCa nur wenig oder gar nicht.
Aber "Longhaul-truckers", also Langstecken-Lastwagenfahrer, hatten extrem viel öfter
hochaggressiven Krebs. Das wurde dann auf die Vibrationen der Trucks zurückgeführt.
Dann aber müssten Kurzstreckenfahrer im Bau und in der Auslieferung grad ebensoviel
Hochaggressiven Krebs haben, denn auch die sitzen täglich zu lange auf dem Bock.
Haben sie aber nicht.
Aber: Die Langstreckentrucker "leben" fast 24 Stunden am Tag in ihren durchaus
komfortabel eingerichteten Fahrerhäusern. Sie gucken darin fern und www, essen darin, 
schlafen darin. All das tut sein Kurzstreckenkollege zu Hause.
Der Plastic- und Gummigeruch des Inneren der meisten Automobile ist ein hochgiftiger
Mix aus Lösungsmitteln, Weichmachern, Partikeln, der durchaus cancerogen sein
bzw. den Verlauf des Krebses beeinflussen kann.
Belegt ist das nicht, aber auf der Suche nach dem Unterschied in den Lebens-
gewohnheiten auf unterschiedliche Exposition krebserregender Gifte zu stossen, 
scheint mir plausibler, als die Vibrationen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

hallo mal,
das sind ja tolle Thesen.......
die von Dir eben Konrad also nein,
also meine ist Diese : ungesunde Ernährung,sprich Fett,Fleisch,Zucker,Alkohol,Stress, davon zufiel = Übergewicht
Bewegung,Sport ,davon zuwenig,das alles zusammen ergibt in vielen Fällen Prostatakrebs.
wer sich komplett umstellen kann auf eine andere Lebensweise der schafft sich mit Sicherheit Vorteile.
die ,die das alles schon immer gemacht haben und auch PK haben das sind die wenigsten ?


wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben  (bitte keinen Verriss )

Adam

----------


## Georg_

In Deutschland beinhaltet die Berufskraftfahrerausbildung auch ein Modul zur richtigen Ernährung. Offenbar ein bekanntes Problem bei Fernfahrern. Man isst unterwegs beim Imbiss, es soll ja preiswert sein, und dies ist meist fettiges Fleisch mit z.B. Pomes frites, also Kohlenhydraten. Nach der Mahlzeit setzt man sich wieder hinter das Lenkrad und bewegt sich kaum.

Ein Fahrer im Nahverkehr isst morgends und abends zu Hause und dann nicht so einseitige Kost.

Wenn ungesunde Ernährung ein Risikofaktor ist - so wie hohe Cholesterinwerte - dann kann dies durchaus ein Faktor für diese Berufsgruppe sein.

----------

